# por 15 users???



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

anyone get good results......i used some on some rusted suspension parts,it didnt last like i expected it...
any tips for good results...or isnt it soo good


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: por 15 users??? (pigbladder)*

I've had excellent results. Just make sure you use the top coat primer. It really all depends on which POR-15 you use. I used the semi-gloss black. If exposed to UV light without the top coat it will flake off.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: por 15 users??? (Vedubauman)*

I have used it and had very good results. It is VERY important that you following the directions EXACTLY. BTW, do not get any POR-15 on your skin. It is true that that only way to get it off of your skin is to let it wear off.
Took 2+ weeks for it to wear off of my arm.


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: por 15 users??? (charlier)*

so youve painted over rust.....how long ago?....still perfect?


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: por 15 users??? (pigbladder)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so youve painted over rust.....how long ago?....still perfect?[HR][/HR]​2 1/2 years. No problems/still perfect. The stuff is expensive but it works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and take the advice given above on not getting it on your skin...it took over 3 weeks.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: por 15 users??? (pigbladder)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so youve painted over rust.....how long ago?....still perfect?[HR][/HR]​So Far, almost 3 years and counting.....


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: por 15 users??? (charlier)*

so give me a quick run down of the steps for sucess.....
i HAVE read the web site,just looking for your opinions for a lasting job
areas im thinking of doing are ..lifting underseal on the floors and the arch lip,small patches rather than big areas.....im unclear wheather i should leave it rusted to hell and paint it with por 15 ....or dremel away as much as possible then por 15
from what ive read i should leave it rusty..but that goes against the grain,id rather remove as much as possible first


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: por 15 users??? (pigbladder)*

use a wire wheel to get off the bigger crusty stuff, patina though is just what you need. buy the trunk and pan repair kit and it contains everything you need to do both sides of a beetle pan plus extra left over and follow the instructions EXACTLY to the letter and you'll have excellent results. their is nothing we can say in here to make the job go better than what those instructions will tell you. if you are unclear on any of the instructions then email the company, they have emailed me back with every concern i've ever had. it's been on my bug going on 5 years and the only thing that has ever taken any off was a torch when i had my clutch tube replaced and then only in a small area. best stuff i've ever seen.


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: por 15 users??? (pkagel)*

I used it on a few rusty sections of my winter beater, some areas never rusted thru while others did, oh well...
Brian


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: por 15 users??? (ButchHusky)*

I bought the POR 15 engine paint KIt and it holds up very well. In fact I had an Oring on my FPR go bad and had a small engine fire. The paint came through looking great. I used a Mothers wheel polish on the paint to clean it up and I'd say only a small area had any problems and that was only a slight discoloration. But None of the paint bubbled up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

